# I need a sub in NKY



## nkylawnpros (Oct 2, 2012)

like the title says... please contact me via P/m on here and we can go from there.. must have dependable equipment.. I am looking to give one person ALL of my plow work etc if they can handle it


----------



## alsam116 (Jan 10, 2009)

cant pm you until you have more posts...how much work do you have? size of lots and how many, also location.


----------



## 98Chevy2500 (Nov 27, 2005)

location? subbing out or giving away contracts?


----------

